# Outdoor Bluetongue enclosure



## Chondro_Crazy (Dec 21, 2011)

Over the Holidays I am hopefully going to be getting a few blue tongues and I will be building an outdoor enclosure for them. I was going to use Treated pine sleepers to build the enclosure and I was just wondering whether or not they would be safe to use for blue tongues.


----------



## Gecksta (Dec 21, 2011)

i have used treated pine sleepers for my blue tongues and i have not had a problem


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 21, 2011)

I am making one atm for bearded dragons, blue tongues and some other species I am just going to use painted pine framing with shade cloth starting about 2/3s up the sides with rubber conveyor running the first 1/3. I am leaving the roof uncovered from shade cloth to let straight sun in but will place bird netting just in case. I should have used treated pine but it is only a temp enclosure until I can afford to make a colourbond pit big enough for all my lizards.


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Replies I have about 10 tonnes of Colourbond sitting in the back shed I didn't think about using it because I thought Treated Pine would be easier to work with.


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 21, 2011)

Timber is more expensive, and the animals can climb on it. Colourbond is the go, or use villa board & paint.


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Dec 21, 2011)

Would Blue tongues be able to Climb?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 21, 2011)

one im building ... have to get some current pics


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Tassie97 are u using normal pine or treated pine for the Frame.


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 21, 2011)

it looks like normal pine to me (no green or blue tinge) same as mine I was going to use iron for the cladding but mine has to be movable as I don't have a slab to put it on. My next pit will be like the one in the sticky thread (building a pit)


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 21, 2011)

Would Blue tongues be able to Climb? 

Yes...I have seen one climb up on a flywire door 

or anything their stubby little legs can get a grip on ... and they have very strong toenails


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 21, 2011)

treated pine


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 21, 2011)

You could also check out any demolition yards,materials work out alot cheaper,might just need a cleanup or some paint


----------



## Dan40D (Dec 21, 2011)

If your really worried about the treated pine, for a few dollars extra you can buy ACQ treated sleepers which are a totally safe alternative, i don't see any issues with the standard stuff though.


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 22, 2011)

Not as long as you paint or seal it Dan40D but if it is safe enough to use in our homes then it should be fine to use as framing.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Dec 22, 2011)

yes blue tongues climb - ours does to great hieghts as well! so make sure there is a lip at the top the can't get over


----------

